# Sea Ninety



## Farmall706 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am just looking for people that use this as fertilizer. Looks like it might be good, but who knows. People will write anything to make a sale. I am worried about all the critters that live in my soil, don't want to run them off. We stopped useing chemical over 20 years ago because of that. This year I tried Aggrand, it's not bad. In all the fields around us, we have the greenest and best looking grass. This Sea 90 claims 5 pounds with 20 gallons of water per acre is all you need, that's a lot of salt being applied I think. Anyway, just looking for some input on this stuff.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmall, I took the liberty of editing the title of your post as we are having a crosslink problem with our new software when posters end their subject title with a number.....so I spelled out ninety and it stopped the crosslink and now folks can view your thread.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmall706 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you,


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is such small quanities in it they are measuring it in parts per million.

http://www.seaagri.com/docs/SeaAgri_6-15-12.pdf

I'd say Fooo-Fooo juice


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I always love the testamonials for these things.....They imply a miracle has happened from applying a miniscule amount of expensive product. People have been selling snake oil for years, and they continue to sell because other people continue to buy. Sorta like a lottery ticket.....you can't win if you don't buy, but the odds are....you are wasting your money.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorta like male enhancement.









Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I always love the testamonials for these things.....They imply a miracle has happened from applying a miniscule amount of expensive product. People have been selling snake oil for years, and they continue to sell because other people continue to buy. Sorta like a lottery ticket.....you can't win if you don't buy, but the odds are....you are wasting your money.


Local farm store was pushing a liquid carbon product, think a quart to the acre or something. Promised all sorts of miracles. The city folk buy it for their gardens and swear by it, but I imagine their over applying it as well.


----------



## springgardenfarm (Oct 4, 2011)

I set aside 7 acres of orchard grass after my first cutting this year 2012 just to try the Aggrand fertilizer.I mixed 1 gallon to 25 gallons of water per acre.Even with just a little rainfall I noticed the grass was growing fair but I really noticed the areas where I over sprayed (poor depth perception) it took off like crazy.I did random checks thru out the field and the over sprayed area had grown an average 5 inches more than the regular area.I think that 2 gallons per acre would have worked just fine.
I have no interest in Aggrand other than for my own use.If you don't beleive me I don't care,I am just saying it looks like it worked for me.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

springgardenfarm said:


> I have no interest in Aggrand other than for my own use.If you don't beleive me I don't care,I am just saying it looks like it worked for me.


Glad it worked.....There is nothing wrong with organic fertilizer, liquid fertilizer, granular fertilizer, or folier fertilizer. There is also nothing wrong with applying Sea 90 minerals, fish oil, or magic potions containing large numbers of colony forming units of bacteria or fungus. It all depends on your objectives. If you are trying to grow organic hay and you only use organic fertilizer and no chemicals, you will get organic hay. I, and many of the folks here, are just trying to grow hay. We give it fertilizer and spray it with chemicals and our reward (if you want to call it that) is a lot more hay than you will get with organic methods. You'll likely get a higher price for your product, but we'll (hopefully) make it up on volume. Also, animals really don't give a damn if their hay is organic or not, only people do and if they are willing to spend more money for something they perceive to be better.....that's fine with me. If there were more of them and I could increase my profitability....I'd do it too. I certainly don't do this for altruistic reasons.

Issues crop up here when someone implies that their brand is better than something else, or that what everyone else is doing is wrong because of some pseudoscientific marketing BS. Growing hay is a production system with inputs, outputs, mechanisms, and controls. All of them are related and variable. It also involves a material balance.....if you take X amount of hay off the field, you are also removing Y amount of minerals from the soil that it took to grow the hay. That needs to be replaced, if not then eventually your soil fertility will suffer. You can also apply as a folier feed, but some of the necessary nutrients don't work well through the leaf. You will likely however, get a yield increase after the application. The conventional way however, will consistently produce higher yields, with less expensive inputs, over a longer period of time......it just won't be organic. If you want a real yield bump though, look at some of the products by companies in the Fluid Fertilizer Foundation. You'll get a lot more for your money, some real science, and a lot less marketing BS..

I have yet to see any long-term, replicable studies using only Aggrand products or the products of most of their organic competitors. When someone explains that their product has less N-P-K because the microbes are stimulated and all chemical fertilizers just run off and contaminate surface and groundwater, then I'm pretty sure that it's just more marketing BS......'cause there ain't no science to back up their claims.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well said Mike.......


----------

